# c++ compiler for windows 7



## chinkal (May 11, 2011)

does any1 out thr knw any c++ compiler dat wrks wid windows 7 ... pls suggest...


----------



## Garbage (May 11, 2011)

Bloodshed Software - Dev-C++


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

MinGW + Geany 
Ah yeah do read the stickies, stickies are meant for reading 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/132924-c-c-beginners-guide-post-basic-questions-here.html


----------



## Neuron (May 11, 2011)

I will recommend Visual C++ 2010 Express.Don't know about others,but VC++ marks almost all the errors in real time which you'll find really handy.


----------



## abhijangda (May 12, 2011)

use any compiler mingw through Dev-C++ or CodeBlocks, Microsoft Visual C++ 2010/2008/2005. But NEVER EVER USE THOSE DECADES OLD OUTDATED TURBO C/C++.


----------



## amirajdhawan (May 12, 2011)

Still if you like the old stuff..or for some reason have to work with the graphics.h(still usd in colleges) then u cn install dos emulator n the normal turbo c++ n use it inside dos emulator...it works in windows 7...else for a modern IDE go for netbeans with c++ plugin....also good for java!


----------



## nims11 (May 13, 2011)

amirajdhawan said:


> Still if you like the old stuff..or for some reason have to work with the graphics.h(still usd in colleges) then u cn install dos emulator n the normal turbo c++ n use it inside dos emulator...it works in windows 7...else for a modern IDE go for netbeans with c++ plugin....also good for java!



if anyone needs graphics.h, it can still be used under minGW. all the functions are same. 
WinBGIm - Borland BGI emulation for MingW
i use it quite often

and btw i don't suggest DEV-C++ as it is not up to date. i use codeblocks


----------



## chinkal (May 14, 2011)

Thnx evry1!!! n yeah i think dev c++ isnt up-to-mrk.......


----------



## Garbage (May 14, 2011)

chinkal said:


> n yeah i think dev c++ isnt up-to-mrk.......



May I know why? Because I think its pretty good.


----------



## nims11 (May 14, 2011)

its not bad but there are IDEs better than that.


----------



## akj_1989 (May 15, 2011)

Visual C++ is a very good compiler, though it takes up a lot of space...


----------



## chinkal (May 15, 2011)

Garbage said:


> May I know why? Because I think its pretty good.



i had it earlier nd it returned errors in a simple code of takn a value frm user and printing it on screen....  d error was sayn to use mre header files(i cant write d exact error as i hv uninstalled it)... the code i wrote was:---> 


```
#include<iostream.h>
int main()
{
int x;
cin>>x;
cout<<"\n"<<x;
return(0);
}
```



akj_1989 said:


> Visual C++ is a very good compiler, though it takes up a lot of space...



i dwnloaded visual c++ bt em unable to open workspace...venevea i try to open it says d file name not found and please verify the path and file name are correct... i dunnoe whr am i gng wrng... do u hv ne idea abt dis prob??


----------



## nims11 (May 15, 2011)

chinkal said:


> i had it earlier nd it returned errors in a simple code of takn a value frm user and printing it on screen....  d error was sayn to use mre header files(i cant write d exact error as i hv uninstalled it)... the code i wrote was:--->
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



this code worked with dev-cpp. still, latest version of g++ wont be able to compile it. the correct code should be-

```
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
int x;
cin>>x;
cout<<"\n"<<x;
return 0;
}
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Garbage said:


> May I know why? Because I think its pretty good.



Well problem with Dev C++ in a beginners perspective is that it doesn't trap the keyboard for user input and most new users are perplexed where is the output, and resort to hacks like system("PAUSE"), etc.
Also it's not been developed for a while.
Overall it's good but quite dated.


----------

